# Fredericksburg



## O.M.Bugge

I'm looking for some pictures of the Drillship Fredericksburg, built for Atwood Oceanics at FELS, Singapore in 1974. I was the Captain from I think Sept. 1978 until March 1980 when she got sold to Ben Line (Atlantic Drilling) and later re-named Ben Lomond. Sold onwards to Odfjell drilling and re-named Deepsea Lomond. They sold her for scrap in 1994 (as far as I can recall) as it was impossible to get any work for her after the sisteship Seacrest sunk in a Typhoon in 1989. 
Any old Fred-men out there who kept pictures of her?


----------



## billyboy

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Bruce Carson

If you can't find a better picture, there is a rather fuzzy one here:

http://www.exmoorwildlifesafaris.co.uk/shipenthusiasts.htm

Bruce

OOOOOps, I just noticed that that site uses the same photo to depict both the 'Fredericksburg' and the 'Scan Queen'.


----------



## O.M.Bugge

Bruce Carson said:


> If you can't find a better picture, there is a rather fuzzy one here:
> 
> http://www.exmoorwildlifesafaris.co.uk/shipenthusiasts.htm
> 
> Bruce
> 
> OOOOOps, I just noticed that that site uses the same photo to depict both the 'Fredericksburg' and the 'Scan Queen'.


Thanks Bruce. 
Yes it is indeed the same pics for both Drillships. The one shown is Scan Queen.
Fredericksburg was the first of this type built and Scan Queen the last. (Not counting Gettysburg as she was a Drillbarge and the only one still in existance)


----------



## ironmonger

I have some pictures of "Ben Lomond" if you are interested; it may take me a day or two to find them. She was a nice little drillship; everybody enjoyed theit tours, though perhaps I should add "as a change from the North Sea".

Ian


----------



## roymuir

I was in Chancellorsville, one of Atwoods and think she was pretty similar, if not a close sister.Have a few photos if you are interested.
Regards, Roy.


----------



## O.M.Bugge

ironmonger said:


> I have some pictures of "Ben Lomond" if you are interested; it may take me a day or two to find them. She was a nice little drillship; everybody enjoyed theit tours, though perhaps I should add "as a change from the North Sea".
> 
> Ian


Thanks for your reply. Yes she was a nice little Drillship, but the key word became "little", as the deck load capacity was very limited. In the end there were no work for such small units. Her last job was as a depot ship for Chancellorsville, drilling of Surabaya, Indonesia in 1993.

If you have found the pics I would appreciate if you posted them here, or send me a PM.


----------



## O.M.Bugge

roymuir said:


> I was in Chancellorsville, one of Atwoods and think she was pretty similar, if not a close sister.Have a few photos if you are interested.
> Regards, Roy.


Hallo Roy,
Yes, the Fred and Chancellorsville was sisters, but with a bit of improvement on the last, at least for the Captain who had his own quarters Fwrd. on the Chance, courtesy of Capt. Alister Cook, who took all of these type of drillship out new from the yard. He stayed on on the last one, Scan Queen (later Seacrest) but quit just before she capsized with the loss of 92 men.
If you have pics of her it would be much appreciated if you posted them here, or send me a PM.


----------



## kevin ireland

O.M.Bugge said:


> I'm looking for some pictures of the Drillship Fredericksburg, built for Atwood Oceanics at FELS, Singapore in 1974. I was the Captain from I think Sept. 1978 until March 1980 when she got sold to Ben Line (Atlantic Drilling) and later re-named Ben Lomond. Sold onwards to Odfjell drilling and re-named Deepsea Lomond. They sold her for scrap in 1994 (as far as I can recall) as it was impossible to get any work for her after the sisteship Seacrest sunk in a Typhoon in 1989.
> Any old Fred-men out there who kept pictures of her?


Hi there,
I was chief engineer on the Fredericksburg from mid 1975 to mid 1977.
Alister Cook was one of the captains and Alf Drane (I think That's how you spell it) an Indian gentleman and another English chap, can,t remember his name.
Atwood was a great mob to work for and I enjoyed my time with them. I left them to move on and worked for a few offshore construction companies after that. We drilled around most of SEA including Thailand, Malaysia, Burma, new guinea, India and Indonesia. Under our own steam at 6 knots with a tail wind if we were lucky.
I have quite a few pics which I will post at a later date when I find them. I also have some other info. on Atwood oceonics somewhere.

Regards for now 
Kevin


----------



## O.M.Bugge

kevin ireland said:


> Hi there,
> I was chief engineer on the Fredericksburg from mid 1975 to mid 1977.
> Alister Cook was one of the captains and Alf Drane (I think That's how you spell it) an Indian gentleman and another English chap, can,t remember his name.
> Atwood was a great mob to work for and I enjoyed my time with them. I left them to move on and worked for a few offshore construction companies after that. We drilled around most of SEA including Thailand, Malaysia, Burma, new guinea, India and Indonesia. Under our own steam at 6 knots with a tail wind if we were lucky.
> I have quite a few pics which I will post at a later date when I find them. I also have some other info. on Atwood oceonics somewhere.
> 
> Regards for now
> Kevin


Hello Kevin,
I would much appreciate any pictures you may have of the Fred.
Yes she was not exactly a "race hose", with only 2 x 1500 kw. thrusters for propulsion. 6 kts with clean bottom and smooth seas.


----------



## Calbrewguy

roymuir said:


> I was in Chancellorsville, one of Atwoods and think she was pretty similar, if not a close sister.Have a few photos if you are interested.
> Regards, Roy.


I was a diver (Samson OceanSystems) on Chancellorsville in Belize in 1977. I would really like to see some pics after all these years. Thank you. Randy Neilson


----------



## kevin ireland

Hi All.

A few pics of the Fred taken in 75-77, they arn,t good quality but may bring back a few memories.

Regards 
Kevin


----------



## Calbrewguy

kevin ireland said:


> Hi All.
> 
> A few pics of the Fred taken in 75-77, they arn,t good quality but may bring back a few memories.
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


Thanks for the pics. I was a diver on Chancellorsville about the same time. We rode her from Panama City. Fla. to Seal Caye, Belize where we poked a dry hole. I had a great time working there. If anyone has pics of Chancellorsville I'd really like to see them.


----------



## Calbrewguy

roymuir said:


> I was in Chancellorsville, one of Atwoods and think she was pretty similar, if not a close sister.Have a few photos if you are interested.
> Regards, Roy.


Hi Roy, I was on Chancellorsville in 77-78 in Belize and I'd love to see any pics you might have. Thanks, Randy Neilson


----------



## Mariner11

Have some pics of Benlomond, Sabah 1983 and Chancellorsville (India 1980 and Natuna 1988?)


----------

